# 1938 Colson Vogue



## MaxGlide (Feb 23, 2012)

Thought I might pick this up for my daughter but not her cup of tea.

Cool bike I think....

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/atq/2853660688.html

Wayne


----------



## Rockit! (Feb 23, 2012)

That bike keeps popping up with different prices......I've responded to it twice and never get a response.


----------



## Steve K (Feb 23, 2012)

*Colson Vogue*

I've seen the bike in person.
It is pretty neat. Missing some parts but all in all not bad. Was listed at $175 a few weeks ago then lowered it to $150. I pointed out some of the major issues and would have paid the $100 he is now asking but he was holding firm at the higher prices. I left a message as well last week after seeing price drop but also have not heard back.
Seller was a nice enough guy who wanted money for gas for travel to and from school.
Steve K


----------



## fatbike (Feb 24, 2012)

Steve, you should have paid 175.00 for it in the beginning. There is a $300 rare N.E.T.D. headlight on it that was issued as an option in 1938 only on deluxe Imperial Colson. The catalog states an aluminum delta but the N.E.T.D. light was the one that actually came on the bike.


----------



## Steve K (Feb 25, 2012)

*Colson Vogue*

Fatbike:
That is a good lesson for me to know. 
The light was pretty rough. no chrome left and pretty pitted but it was unique.
Thanks
Steve K


----------



## fatbike (Feb 25, 2012)

The photo on the ad are really tough to see detail. Ya, those headlights never came in chrome, they were painted a silver to appear chrome like or shinny. The light itself to most seem kind of ugly but I do like them...large lens.


----------



## nyamekye (Feb 25, 2012)

*colson girlz bike*



MaxGlide said:


> Thought I might pick this up for my daughter but not her cup of tea.
> 
> Cool bike I think....
> 
> ...




reguardless of what everyone says,if you still have the bike call me at 210-778-9549 asap and ill buy it.thanks


----------



## fatbike (Feb 26, 2012)

No one on this thread owns the bike. You need to try your luck by emailing the craigslist posting. Even I tried and never got a response. Good luck!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 26, 2012)

I just checked the post for curiosity, it has been deleted by author. So who need up with it?


----------



## Steve K (Feb 26, 2012)

*Colson Vogue*

I did speak to the seller Friday evening. (Very nice young man who was trying to sell the bicycle to raise $ for gas money for school.) He said that he had been contacted by one of the neighboring counties Sheriff's Department who was investigating whether or not the bicycle might have been stolen.  
Not sure if this is why the posting has been removed. 
I know the place where he said he bought the bicycle and they are a reputable local antique/salvage business. Note...He did sell the chain guard to somebody and that is one reason for the lowered price.
Steve K


----------



## fatbike (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad you got the bike. If you ever need help with identifying any other parts on the bike or any info, feel free to PM me or email throughout the cabe. I know Colson's pretty well.


Derek


----------



## Steve K (Feb 26, 2012)

*Colson Vogue*

Derek:
Nope...I did not end up with the bike. I'm assuming(hate that word), that he took it off the market due to it's history or someone else jumped in.
Thanks for the information though regarding the Colson.
Steve K


----------



## fatbike (Feb 26, 2012)

Got it. Probably nyamekye.


----------

